# Problem with Network ISDN adapter (kisdnmon)

## B0z0

I have ISDN and also network card in my computer (i am using ADSL). I would like to use kisdnmon because of the call id function. ADSL works fine, but I have some problems with ISDN card. My ISDN is recognized as Network controller: Dynalink IS64PH ISDN Adapter. My kernel is configured for ISDN support. 

With dmesg|grep HiSax I get this message:

```
HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

HiSax: Version 3.5 (module)

HiSax: Layer1 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Layer2 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Layer3 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Approval certification valid

HiSax: Approved with ELSA Microlink PCI cards

HiSax: Approved with Eicon Technology Diva 2.01 PCI cards

HiSax: Approved with Sedlbauer Speedfax + cards

HiSax: Approved with HFC-S PCI A based cards
```

I have also installed kisdnmon-0.97E.tar.bz2, server-0.25-daRav-devfs.tar.bz2 and i4lmondaemons-0.6.tar.gz but so far it doesn't work. I am getting message:

```
bash-2.05b# i4lmond2

bash-2.05b# kisdnmon

loading all data.

suche vorwahlen-datei als /usr/kde/3.1/share/apps/kisdnmon/vorwahlen.txt.

finshed loading all data.

i4lmond2 verbinde .... fehler !

saving all data.

finshed saving all data.

i4lmond2 verbinde .... fehler !

i4lmond2 verbinde .... fehler !

i4lmond2 verbinde .... fehler !

i4lmond2 verbinde .... fehler !

i4lmond2 verbinde .... fehler !

i4lmond2 verbinde .... fehler !
```

I don't know what could be wrong. I also don't know if I have installed my ISDN adapter propery, because cat /dev/isdnctrl gives me message: cat: /dev/isdnctrl: No such device.

I would be appreciated for any helpful tips you will give me...Last edited by B0z0 on Sun Aug 31, 2003 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## B0z0

ISDN hisax modul is now loaded.

```
HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

HiSax: Version 3.5 (module)

HiSax: Layer1 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Layer2 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Layer3 Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 1.1.4.1

HiSax: Approval certification valid

HiSax: Approved with ELSA Microlink PCI cards

HiSax: Approved with Eicon Technology Diva 2.01 PCI cards

HiSax: Approved with Sedlbauer Speedfax + cards

HiSax: Approved with HFC-S PCI A based cards

HiSax: Total 1 card defined

HiSax: Card 1 Protocol EDSS1 Id=HiSax (0)

HiSax: W6692 driver Rev. 1.1.4.1

HiSax: IS64PH config irq:5 I/O:b800

HiSax: DSS1 Rev. 1.1.4.1

HiSax: 2 channels added

HiSax: MAX_WAITING_CALLS added

HiSax: debugging flags card 1 set to 3ff
```

I also put

```
/sbin/isdnctrl verbose 3

/sbin/hisaxctrl HiSax 1 0x3ff

/sbin/isdnlog -f /etc/isdn/isdnlog.isdnctrl0.options /dev/isdn/isdnctrl -D
```

in etc/conf.d/local.start

I start isdninfo, i4lmond2 and then kisdnmon but I get no phone numbers in monitor when somebody calls me. What have I done wrong?

```
bash-2.05b# kisdnmon

loading all data.

suche vorwahlen-datei als /usr/kde/3.1/share/apps/kisdnmon/vorwahlen.txt.

finshed loading all data.

i4lmond2 verbinde .... OK

saving all data.

finshed saving all data.

dataRecieved from i4lmond2/isdninfo:0idmap:     HiSax HiSax - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

0chmap: 0 1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1

0drmap: 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1

0usage: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

0flags: 0 ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

0phone: ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ???

checking channel status.
```

----------

## toskala

the incoming callerid should be monitored in the syslog.

su

tail -f /var/log/messages

try to call yourself from something that supports callerid and you should see the incoming phone number.

as soon as you have assured this really works you can think of further steps  :Smile: 

----------

## B0z0

Call ID function logging works....

There aren't any numbers in /var/log/messages but they are in /var/log/isdn.log. 

But kisdnmon doesn't show anything.

----------

## B0z0

I still haven't solved my problem. Calls are logged in /var/log/isdn.log, but kisdnmon doesn't log anything. Anyone knows what could be a problem?

----------

## toskala

maybe you have the option to tell kisdnmon it has to look in another logfile?

isdn is real long time ago here, unfortunately

----------

## B0z0

I get called numbers list in kisdnmon if I use option Connection List > Get data from server.

But when somebody calls me a popup-window with number is not displayed and the Call list is also empty. I really have no idea what else should I do, because everything else is working fine.

----------

## toskala

i'm afraid my isdn knowledge wont be of any further help   :Sad: 

----------

## B0z0

I've solved my problem now. Stupid me...   :Embarassed:  I was using msyslog as a system logger. Kisdnmon works only with sysklogd.

----------

## toskala

narf  :Smile:  at least it works now, have fun  :Smile: 

----------

